# Finger shooters, what length vanes/feathers do you use?



## briwayjones (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out whether to go with 4" or 5" vanes. I have 5" now but there aren't that many options in 5" vanes as opposed to 4". On the other hand 5" vanes will of course stabilize the arrow better because I am still trying to clean up my shooting better.


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

im currently shooting 1.5 fusions off of my barebow recurve and they fly awesome. Keep practicing and get your form down and you will be able to go with smaller fletching without having ill effects


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Shooting the 2" Rayzers and they work great for me, even when shooting big fixed blade broadheads.


----------



## briwayjones (Jan 7, 2009)

I should maybe mention too that I actually shoot barebow compound bow with fingers.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

5" feathers here, for broadheads it's an added safety...


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

4" feathers for indoor because they're the most forgiving
2" blazers on my hunting arrows
3" AAE lower profile shield cut vanes on my 3D arrows for flatter arrow flight

Most of the research has shown that 5" was overkill and caused more drag and weight than was necessary to stabilize the arrow. That's why your choices are limited, the manufacturers just stop making a lot of them because demand has dropped.


----------



## Macs (Dec 16, 2007)

4" quikspin st, but they dont make them anymore. Got some in reserve, dont know what to use when they are gone.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

I use Blazers on my hunting and 3D arrows, 4" feathers for indoors, and 1.6 AAE on my outdoor arrows.

Arrow


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

4" vanes, helical fletch.


----------



## fingers (May 27, 2002)

I go with a 4-4" fletch on my hunting set-up and a 3- 2 1/2" fletch for target. If you get it dialed in with bare shaft tuning, fletching is just flight insurance


----------



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

5 inch feathers


----------



## Archer156 (Feb 2, 2011)

I shoot 4 fletch 4" vanes which weight the same as 3 5" vanes and with the exstream right hand helical they have all the arrow controll you need for any broadhead of target accracy! I also do the same with feathers!


----------



## briwayjones (Jan 7, 2009)

For those of you that shoot Vanes and a flipper style rest what brand/kind vanes do you use that are soft and flexible enough to not effect the arrow flight?


----------



## HighCountry46 (Feb 13, 2009)

5" feathers


----------



## Ed Bock (Apr 1, 2006)

Feathers - 4" helical!


----------



## hunter 57 (Jan 14, 2011)

4" feathers helical - Compound fingers - Tune the bow for good arrow flight - My bare shafts hit suprising close to the fletched ones at 20 yds- IMHO


----------



## bigbob29 (Sep 7, 2009)

4'' helical 'cause that is our competition rules once stated over here for finger shooters with barebow.Plus we had to use 125grn points.I quite like the 4'' though some of my fellow finger flingers have gone to 2'' blazer now the the rules are altered.Horses for courses I guess.


----------

